# Problème Icloud...



## JCD+ (30 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, tout d'abord, je me demande si je suis "au bon endroit"....en effet mon problème Icloud a lieu à son ouverture sur mon PC; depuis quelques jours je reçois toujours un message :
Comment supprimer ceci?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Merci d'avance
Jean-Claude


----------

